# gli ha preso un po' la mano



## giovanni1986

*Q*ualcono mi potrebbe aiutare? 
*S*iccome sono un cinese e non riesco a capre il brano:

" Poi rimaneva lì, immobile come se avesse dovuto entrare in una fotografia, con la faccia di uno che l'aveva fatta lui l'America. La sera, dopo il lavoro, e le domeniche, si era fatto aiutare dal cognato, muratore, brava persona... prima aveva in mente qualcosa in compensato, poi... gli ha preso un po' la mano, ha fatto l'America..." 

ma gli ha preso un po` la mano....che significa??? e cosa voleva dire questo brano?? 


Grazie in anticipo


----------



## ohbice

_...gli ha preso un po' la mano _significa che si è lasciato andare e spinto dalle ali dell'entusiasmo i suoi propositi iniziali si sono ampliati di molto. All'inizio pensava di costruire una cosa semplice e piuttosto rozza, fatta di legno compensato, alla fine invece l'opera realizzata è stata molto più complessa e raffinata, _l'America _appunto (anche se - non avendo letto il testo originale - non riesco a capire cosa _l'America _sia. Forse una bella casa? boh).
Ciao.
p


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Giovanni, e benvenuto nel forum.

E' l'incipit di Novecento di Baricco (link);  descrive il momento in cui uno dei passeggeri della nave con  destinazione Stati Uniti ne avvista per primo le coste e, tutto  orgoglioso, ne dà notizia agli altri. 
Guarda l'America come se lui  stesso avesse costruito quel Paese con le sue mani, con la fierezza di  un appassionato di bricolage che all'inizio avesse in mente di fare un  oggetto modesto (con il compensato) ma, preso dall'estro e  dall'entusiasmo, avesse finito  per fare qualcosa di grandioso. 

"Gli ha preso un po' la mano" qui significa "si è fatto prendere un po' la mano", che è un'espressione idiomatica (_farsi prendere la mano_ = lasciarsi trascinare da qualcosa che si ama fare, facendola più a lungo e/o con maggior impegno del previsto).

P.S.: Ciao, Oh Bice. Scusa, ho visto il tuo post solo ora, avendo tenuto a lungo in sospeso il mio, prima di inviarlo.


----------



## giovanni1986

grazie mille!i


----------



## giovanni1986

grazie per il suo aiuto
con la fierezza di un appassionato di bricolage che all'inizio avesse in mente di fare un oggetto modesto (con il compensato) ma, preso dall'estro e dall'entusiasmo, avesse finito per fare qualcosa di grandioso. 
quella parte non mi è molto chiaro (non rirsco a complenderla bene.).
. La sera, dopo il lavoro, e le domeniche, si era fatto aiutare dal cognato, muratore, brava persona... prima aveva in mente qualcosa in compensato, poi... gli ha preso un po' la mano, ha fatto l'America..." 
ma....qualle relazione con la prima parte??

grazie


----------



## ohbice

giovanni1986 said:


> "Poi rimaneva lì, immobile come se avesse dovuto entrare in una fotografia, con la faccia di uno che l'aveva fatta lui l'America. La sera, dopo il lavoro, e le domeniche, si era fatto aiutare dal cognato, muratore, brava persona... prima aveva in mente qualcosa in compensato, poi... gli ha preso un po' la mano, ha fatto l'America..."



Proviamo a spiegare. Siamo su una nave diretta in America. Arrivati vicino alle coste , uno dei passeggeri vede l'America, cioè vede per primo i lembi di terra del continente americano. Si gira, lo dice ai compagni di viaggio e poi rimane lì. Rimane immobile con la faccia di uno che aveva costruito l'America. Con la faccia di un eroe, non soltanto di uno che ha visto il continente, ma che lo ha letteralmente creato. E' una fantasia gigantesca, questa, non è realtà. A partire da "La sera, dopo il lavoro..." lo scrittore descrive una situazione fantastica, una specie di sogno in cui la persona che per prima ha visto l'America dalla nave si immagina che la sera, come hobby, e le domeniche, facendosi aiutare magari dai suoi parenti, anziché costruire per esempio un garage, oppure sistemare un sottotetto, si è messo lì, gli ha preso un po' la mano (cioè le cose gli sono cresciute in mano senza che in realtà lui lo volesse, è stato un crescere di un'urgenza, di una volontà più forte di lui) e ha fabbricato un intero continente, l'America. In italiano diremmo che è un iperbole.
Ciao (spero di non averti confuso ulteriormente. Non è un testo facile).


----------



## VogaVenessian

Ciao Giovanni 1986

Con la fierezza di un appassionato di bricolage che all'inizio avesse in mente di fare un oggetto modesto (con il compensato) ma, preso dall'estro e dall'entusiasmo, avesse finito per fare qualcosa di grandioso. 
quella parte non mi è molto chiaro (non rirsco a complenderla bene).

_Hai mai provato a fare del bricolage? Prendi il tuo seghetto, un po' di legno compensato, chiodi, colla e cominci a tagliare ecc. Nei tuoi progetti vuoi fare una scatoletta molto modesta per metterci dentro, che so? ...delle monetine. Ti accorgi, lavorando, che la scatoletta viene proprio bene (tagli rettilinei, i pezzi combaciano perfettamente, ecc.). Perchè non fare, invece della scatoletta, un piccolo scrigno per gli oggetti preziosi? Perchè non intagliare anche le iniziali sul coperchio? Così, alla fine, invece di una rozza scatoletta, esce dalle tue mani un piccolo forziere, foderato di velluto rosso. Proprio un bell'oggetto! Degno di essere esposto al Louvre!
Ecco: preso dall'entusiasmo *hai* fatto qualcosa di grandioso! Ti è chiaro adesso?
_
La sera, dopo il lavoro, e le domeniche, si era fatto aiutare dal cognato, muratore, brava persona... prima aveva in mente qualcosa in compensato, poi... gli ha preso un po' la mano, ha fatto l'America..." 
ma....qualle relazione con la prima parte??

_Esattamente come sopra: preso dall'entusiasmo *ha* fatto qualcosa di grandioso! *Addirittura ha fatto l'America*. *Ovviamente è una iperbole, detta con affettuosa ironia.
*
PS) Mi scuso verso chi riterrà che potevo dire la stessa cosa con molte meno parole._


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Giovanni.


giovanni1986 said:


> *Q*ualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
> *S*iccome sono un cinese, e   non riesco a capire il brano:
> (...)
> ma gli ha preso un po' la mano....che significa??? e cosa voleva  vuole dire questo brano??





giovanni1986 said:


> (...) quella questa parte non mi è molto chiara (non riesco a comprenderla bene.).
> (...)
> ma....Quale relazione c'è con la prima parte??


Vedi se con le ulteriori e dettagliate spiegazioni di Oh Bice e Voga riesci a capire il senso di quel brano; in caso contrario, visto che sei solo all'inizio del libro, ti consiglio di passare ad un romanzo scritto in modo più lineare; quello che stai leggendo, a causa delle costruzioni usate, non è molto semplice, a meno che non si abbia una conoscenza dell'italiano di livello piuttosto avanzato.


----------



## elemika

Buongiorno,
resto un po' perplessa sull'uso dell'espressione già discussa:
il significato è chiaro, ma come si dice:

mi sono fatto/a prendere la mano (clic #7), 
questo va bene, ma poi:

mi *è* presa la mano (clic #2)
o 
mi *ha* preso la mano (come nel testo originale)?

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

elemika said:


> mi *è* presa la mano (clic #2)
> o
> mi *ha* preso la mano (come nel testo originale)?


Ciao, Elemika.


----------



## elemika

Ciao, Necsus , 
grazie!

Sarebbe giusto interpretare questo modo di dire così:

"[la faccenda] ha preso la mano a me" 
oppure "...ha preso la mia mano"?


----------



## Necsus

elemika said:


> "[la faccenda] ha preso la mano a me"
> oppure "...ha preso la mia mano"?


Prego! Continuo con i simboli. E ti aggiungo la definizione del Treccani:
*prendere la m*., di cavallo che non obbedisce alle redini e, fig., di persona che, essendo in posizione subalterna, approfitta della mitezza di un superiore, prendendo il sopravvento, o di situazione che sfugga al controllo.
Ma attenzione, perché può avere anche quest'altro significato: 
_fare_, o _farsi_, _la m_. (*prendere la m*.), acquistare pratica a un lavoro, a un esercizio qualsiasi.


----------



## elemika

Grazie ancora!


----------



## alfaalfa

elemika said:


> "[la faccenda] ha preso la mano a me"


 Mi suona un po' forzato.

 E ancora, 





Necsus said:


> (*prendere la m*.)


 = sposare.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, αα.


alfaalfa said:


> Mi suona un po' forzato.


Elemika voleva sapere come era da interpretare il 'mi', non è una versione alternativa utilizzabile. 


alfaalfa said:


> E ancora,  = sposare.


Questa sì che mi sembra un po' forzata, come interpretazione. Nel significato di _sposare_, la mano si può _chiedere _o _concedere_, non credo che si possa _prendere_. Almeno oggigiorno. E almeno nell'uso attuale della lingua.


----------



## elemika

Necsus said:


> Elemika voleva sapere come era da interpretare il 'mi', non è una versione alternativa utilizzabile.



Sì, esatto. Cercavo di capire chi o che prendeva la mano (e a chi )


----------



## ohbice

Necsus said:


> Prego! Continuo con i simboli. E ti aggiungo la definizione del Treccani:
> *prendere la m*., di cavallo che non obbedisce alle redini e, fig., di persona che, essendo in posizione subalterna, approfitta della mitezza di un superiore, prendendo il sopravvento, o di situazione che sfugga al controllo.
> Ma attenzione, perché può avere anche quest'altro significato:
> _fare_, o _farsi_, _la m_. (*prendere la m*.), acquistare pratica a un lavoro, a un esercizio qualsiasi.


Ciao Nescus. Niente contro Treccani, ci mancherebbe, ma il distinguo tra "prendere la mano" e "farsi prendere la mano" che viene fatto qui (http://dizionari.repubblica.it/Italiano/P/prendere.php, al punto 26) mi sembra valido.
p


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, oh.
Be', sinceramente non mi sembra che le definizioni dei due vocabolari siano in contrasto, riporto per comodità quelle del Gabrielli da te citato:
|| *Prendere la mano*, di cavallo, sfuggire al controllo; estens. sottrarsi al controllo di qualcuno
|| *Farsi prendere la mano* da qualcosa, lasciarsene travolgere: _si è fatto p. la mano dal gioco._
E ricordo quella del Treccani:
_|| *prendere la mano*_, di cavallo che non obbedisce alle redini e, fig., di persona che, essendo in posizione subalterna, approfitta della mitezza di un superiore, prendendo il sopravvento, o di situazione che sfugga al controllo.

A mio avviso cambia solo il punto di vista: un cavallo, una persona, una situazione prendono la mano a qualcuno, oppure qualcuno si fa prendere la mano da un cavallo, una persona, una situazione.


----------



## ohbice

Proabilmente hai ragione. Adesso che la leggo girata in questo modo non vedo grosse differenze. Nella mia testa rimane la sensazione che "farsi prendere la mano" abbia una sfumatura positiva... probabilmente dipende dal contesto di questo specifico thread (si è fatto prendere la mano e ha costruito qualcosa di grande, di bello).
Ciao 
p


----------

